

Ballmer Calculator: How much should you drink to reach the Ballmer Peak? - MrDunham
http://www.ballmerpeakathon.com/calc

======
MrDunham
A little side project of ours to answer the question posed in the last post:
"How will programming ability be measured?"
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3794066>]

------
daniel-cussen
Open question: how much can you drink before you can't program?

